# de olho em ti



## Holacaracola2

Buenas y calurosas tardes desde lisboa,

Necesitaba vuestra ayuda. Tengo que traduzir "De olho em Ti". Es un título sin más contesto. Mi apuesta: "Mirándote" pero queda un poco cursi.

Alguna sugerencia? Muchas gracias por adelantado

Holacaracola2


----------



## vf2000

"De olho em Ti" puede ser "echar un vistazo", "vigilar", "tener invidia"... "admirar"
Es necesario leer todo el libro (o lo que sea) para saber la mejor palabra.
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

Calorosas, diz bem. 
Não me ocorre nenhuma sugestão que me agrade, mas creio que '_mirándote_' é um pouco curto porque _'de olho em ti'_ vai para além do simples olhar, implica interesse pela pessoa. _'Andar de olho numa mulher'_, por exemplo, é estar interessado nela. Isto não lhe resolve o problema, mas talvez ajude.


----------



## Vanda

Para título gostei do ''mirándote'' é curto e me deixa pensando quais as implicações que terá.


----------



## Holacaracola2

Estoy traduciendo una introducción para un libro y aparece "de olho em ti" como un título. No tiene relación con el texto, ni sentido, de ahí mi desconcierto. Gracias por vuestra ayuda. 

un abrazo


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Puede decirse "Pensando en tí" ya que "de olho em ti" si bien nos remite a la visión, tiene que ver con una mirada profunda. "Estou de olho em ti todo o dia", pensando en tí todo el día o inclusive, depende del contexto, sintiéndote todo el día.


----------



## Ambrosio

Holacaracola2 said:


> Buenas y calurosas tardes desde lisboa,
> 
> Necesitaba vuestra ayuda. Tengo que traduzir "De olho em Ti". Es un título sin más contesto. Mi apuesta: "Mirándote" pero queda un poco cursi.
> 
> Alguna sugerencia? Muchas gracias por adelantado
> 
> Holacaracola2


Observándote.


----------



## Holacaracola2

Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias. Así da gusto. 

Un abrazo


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Para título gostei do ''mirándote'' é curto e me deixa pensando quais as implicações que terá.



Pelos mesmos motivos da Vanda, eu apostaria, nesse contexto, em alguma expressão do espanhol que traduza literalmente "De olho em ti" (algo como "_Con los ojos (puestos) en tí_", "_Con los ojos sobre tí_"). É claro que a expressão resultante carece do colorido de "expressão feita" que a original tem. Mas pode ser interessante justamente por isso: levaria o leitor hispanohablante a pensar a razão do interesse desse alguém "_por tí_".


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Pelos mesmos motivos da Vanda, eu apostaria, nesse contexto, em alguma expressão do espanhol que traduza literalmente "De olho em ti" (algo como "_Con los ojos (puestos) en tí_", "_Con los ojos sobre tí_"). É claro que a expressão resultante carece do colorido de "expressão feita" que a original tem. Mas pode ser interessante justamente por isso: levaria o leitor hispanohablante a pensar a razão do interesse desse alguém "_por tí_".


 
Sei que o vou dizer é um preciosismo, mas se "_Con los ojos (puestos) en tí_" tiver o mesmo sentido que em português, como julgo que tem, pelo menos no de Portugal, há uma ligeiríssima nuance de sentido. _'Com os olhos postos em alguém_' significa que quem o diz está na posição expectante de que aquele em quem tem os olhos postos faça alguma coisa de muito importante (_'O mundo tem os olhos postos na Cimeira do Clima'),_ ao passo que _'estar/andar de olho em alguém_' pode querer dizer ou que essa pessoa vigia a outra, que a controla (_'ando de olho em ti' =_ vê lá se te portas mal, ando a ver o que fazes!), ou então que tem interesse nela (_'ando de olho naquela _casa' = interessa-me comprá-la, _'ando de olho numa colega do trabalho' = _estou interessado num relacionamento com ela, etc.)

(P.S. Se este post suscitar questões, não vou poder responder durante dois ou três dias)


----------



## Mangato

_Los ojos puestos en tí,_ o mis ojos entí, me permito suprimir el con, me parecen  títulos muy sugerentes.  Pero claro, todo depende del contenido, porque pudiera ser muy bien observándote, vigilándote o incluso espiándote


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> _Los ojos puestos en tí,_ o mis ojos entí, me permito suprimir el con, me parecen títulos muy sugerentes. Pero claro, todo depende del contenido, porque pudiera ser muy bien observándote, vigilándote o incluso espiándote


 
E nunca significaria _'estou interessado em ti'_?


----------



## Mangato

Mis ojos en tí, abarcan un sinfín de posibilidades.  Si tu jefe tiene sus ojos en tí, puede ser muy malo, porque te esté vigilando, o por el contrario que esté pensando en promocionarte.  Si además los ojos en tí van dirigidos a una persona del sexo opuesto, iba a decir a una mujer por deformación profesional, las posibilidades se multiplican hasta el extremo.  Por eso decía que tu sugerencia podría ser un titular excelente.


----------



## Holacaracola2

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Creo que me quedo con "Los ojos puestos en ti". Gracias


----------

